# "you do not have permission to save in this directory, see the administrator to obtai



## silkzipp (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a DVD drive as well as a DVD burner and a CD burner. When I try to select a file to send to the drive that my DVD burner is on I get a message stating that "windows has encountered a problem when trying to copy this file" and
"you do not have permission to save in this directory, see the administrator to obtain permission" I am the only user on this computer, how and where do I go to select the settings that will allow me to save directly to DVD.

I use Nero to burn most of my discs, but shouldn't I have the option of sending to either of my burners, without having to open Nero. Actually, the send to option at the moment only gives me the option of sending to the DVD burner. How and where do I change the options to allow me to do this.

i'm using windows XP pro


Thanks


----------

